# Happy 1st Birthday Beamer!!



## cdonahue89 (Nov 9, 2007)

it was actually yesterday, but i didn't get a chance to get on here & post it. i took her to the pet store & one of the girls that works there sat on the floor with her & let her play with every toy before she decided on an astrobone in grilled steak flavor. then we went to the picnic place i take her & she jumped in the water for the first time ever (except she thought it was shallow, it wasn't & she freaked out).

beamers first day home:









beamer last week:









im so sad my "other daughter" is one. i told my dh last night now we have no children under one, lol. (our daughter is 16 months). now we have two toddlers. =P


----------



## Vinnie (Sep 4, 2001)

Beamer!


----------



## cdonahue89 (Nov 9, 2007)

she says thank u!


----------



## elsie (Aug 22, 2001)

<span style="color: #33CC00">*<span style='font-size: 23pt'>Happy Birthday, Beautiful Girl</span>*</span>


----------



## Sean Rescue Mom (Jan 24, 2004)

Happy First Birthday and many, many more.


----------



## kelso (Jan 22, 2007)

beautiful Beamer!!


----------



## Cassidy's Mom (Mar 30, 2003)

Happy birthday Beamer!


----------



## GSDTrain (Apr 21, 2008)

ALREADY!!!!







Beamer


----------



## CertainlySpoiled (Dec 2, 2007)

Beamer!!


----------



## Meb (Oct 18, 2005)

Happy Birthday Beamer you beautiful girl!!


----------



## jmom288 (Jun 11, 2008)

HAPPY HAPPY FIRST BIRTHDAY..... SHE IS BEAUTIFUL


----------

